# Proof of the effectiveness of gun control laws!!



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

The city of Chicago has very strict gun laws, you need a permit and a training course just to own a hand gun. Assault rifles are BANNED and in the state of Illinois you need a license just to purchase ammo. There is no conceal carry and the state does not accept conceal carry permits from other states. 

But yet....

Chicago just notched its 500th homicide of the year and is close to the record set back in 2008.....


http://news.yahoo.com/chicago-reaches-500-homicides-fatal-shooting-145951769.html

Looks like effective gun control to me...


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Gee, you would figure since they are against the law, nobody would be injured or killed by guns.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Geez, I wonder if someone shoots ya in the big city if they will step up and take care of you since they are taking your well being into their own hands denying you your own protection. As always said, when guns are banned, only criminals will have guns, by the way, sold all mine this year at a garage sale !!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

as much as this is a good thread and i agree with it... i have absolutely NO MORE energy for another gun thread..


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I heard the gun bans in Mexico were working well too.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

fishlandr75 said:


> as much as this is a good thread and i agree with it... I have absolutely no more energy for another gun thread..


+1........


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> +1........


+2...Some folks just can't play by the rules...!


----------

